# Gracie & Diarrhea



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a question about Gracie. 
We brought her home on Saturday, November 1st. A couple of days later, her stools were kind of loose. I figured it was stress, new home, etc...a few days later they were a little worse, so I emailed the breeder. She had sent home some triangle shaped food, but said they puppies were on Wellness Puppy...so when I started feeding them that I noticed the different shape...that is when she first got loose stools. The breeder said she sent the wrong one (Wellness Adult)...Around that time, I had also added the parsely...that's when she threw up and had actual diarrhea. So, needless to say, we stopped that. They got better, but still loose.
Yesterday, diarrhea again...and all she had for 2 days was dry wellness puppy (no treats, except chewing on a bullystick). Last night I made her chicken/rice...a couple hours later, diarrhea. She hasn't gone since, but I gave her chicken/rice this morning.
Could she have coccidia? We used to breed German Shepherd puppies...last litter was January this year (our male is now neutered)...but the last litter had coccidia. Could it be in our environment still? If so, could Gracie get it even if she is an older puppy (over 4 months). There is no mucous or blood in the stool...just very loose, or runny. 
I will take a stool sample to the vet today...hopefully I'll get one that isn't too runny. :/ 
If it isn't that, could it be the puppy food? The breeder free fed her, so part of me wonders if the puppies were eating adult, since that is what her adults eat...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Karla, Sounds like a case of coccidia to me! Take a FRESH poop sample to the vet so thay can run the test.

Ryan


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just took one over there...hopefully they will call me soon and let me know.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

It just dawned on me...if this is coccidia, maybe that is why she is so mellow...hahaha. I may be in for a surprise!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope she will be OK soon. Looking forward to wonderful stories of RLH and other fun times and photos.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope you find an answer soon. Poor little thing.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley had coccidia when we got him (well, I think we picked it up on the way home, since I made the big error of letting him potty in front of the dog store...big no-no for puppies especially as I came to find out later...). The meds did take care of it immediately, though, so it wasn't a big deal thankfully


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a good thing to have her tested for Coccidia but it could also be the bully stick..they give Todd the runs..eww!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Really? Good to know. If her stool comes back okay, then I'll take away the bullies and see if that helps.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmmm, the vet just called and said the fecal was clear...so I guess no parasites or coccidia. 
I just gave the shepherds her bullies...maybe they were the problem??? 
I guess I'll keep up with the chicken rice and see if that helps. Should I add a dab of canned pumpkin to that?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, yeah add the pumpkin (1 teaspoon to each meal), but if that doesn't work, you an always see if your vet carries the Iams Low Residue canned food. It really firms Kubrick right up when he has the runs.

Hope Gracie get better soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I noticed that when they are pups, chewing on hides, bully sticks etc can cause diarrhea.

Hope Gracie feels better soon.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Bully's give Izzy diarreha too. The flossies don't though.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She has been on chicken and rice for 24 hours and she still has it...not quite as watery, but it is still diarrhea. She has only gone 3 times today though, so it isn't like she is constantly going...this is so frustrating...I was hoping she would have coccidia or something so I would know there was a reason for it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Karla,

Did your vet mention that you might want to bring more poop samples in to be tested, as coccidia can be very hard to detect, and the poop you brought in just might not have it... That's what I always hear anyhow.

Whatever the case, hope Gracie and her butt feel better soon!!

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope she feels better soon!
I would give her a break from all food, for 24 hours.(but keep water available) Then slowly introduce her back to her regular kibble. Give her a small amount in the morning(like a small handful), then another small amount in the evening. The next day try a bit more, and hopefully it will agree with her tummy. 
I have tried the chicken/rice thing with my dogs, and I swear it always gave them the runs even worse!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Katie. Chicken/rice works for many dogs, but it never stops Marble from the runs. Good luck, and i hope she feels better!
Gina


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking of taking another sample in for another test...just to be sure. I was looking at her shot records though and this poor puppy has been treated with everything under the sun, and way over-vaccinated (in my opinion). Maybe her immune system is just completely out of whack??? 
When I bred german shepherd puppies, I didn't vaccinate until 8 weeks, and even then I would only give the distemper/parvo (no 5 way)...I never did kennel cough....the only other thing I did was Albon for the coccidia we did have. Gracie has had four 5-ways already, 5 de-worms, 2 kennel coughs, she was treated twice with Ivomec and once with Advantage, and she got something called Marquis for coccidia control...
WOW! She is supposed to have a rabies, but I'm going to put that off until she is a year old! Give her body a chance to re-coop! It isn't like she is at risk of getting it...I'll just wait to license her.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow~ It does sound like she has had WAY too much. Time to give her body a break!!
Did you get her from a breeder here in CA?
I wonder why they did 5 deworms? I only do 2~ hummmm
I sure hope she is feeling better soon!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I got her from a really nice lady in Santa Barbara...she is a "foster" for breeders. I thought she was the breeder when I went to see Gracie...but when I got there I found out she takes the puppies from a few breeders and does all the home screening, sales, etc. Of course, I feel in love with Gracie...and that was it. 
The puppies were totally spoiled...her house was clean as a whistle, the puppies even sleep with her and her husband...she bathes them, dresses them, and treats them like her own. 
Gracie did not have diarrhea when I brought her home...however the chicken and rice is not really working...she went a very watery, runny poop a while ago...it was pale in color, but I'm wondering if the paleness is from the chicken/rice...there is no color to that???? 
UGH!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

*Update - thoughts?*

Well, I took another stool sample to the vet. 
I'm also thinking maybe I should start her back on her kibble, but tiny, tiny, bits at a time? The chicken/rice doesn't seem to be helping...maybe a tiny bit of kibble tonight (after 12 hour fast?).
She was de-wormed with panacur twice...so I don't think it is giarrdia, as that is a new treatment they are finding very effective...
I have some panacur here...but didn't want to use it since she has already been de-wormed 5 times! 
Her last de-worm with panacure was October 23rd.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My vet gave Roxie a short coarse of Flagyl (an antibiotic) although her stool result was negative. It cleared up her diarrhea in a few hours.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, I would really really try the pumpkin. 1 teaspoon should be enough (even maybe 1/2 a teaspoon since Gracie is only 6 lbs). Kubrick had the runs the last couple of days and I was trying the chicken and rice thing again (for 2.5 days) and it just wasn't working for him. I added the pumpkin to his regular kibble yesterday and this morning his poop was soft, but actually had shape and is getting back to normal. I think it's worth a try.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Will try it...with a small amount of kibble tonight. Poor Gracie. 
Thanks!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Canned pumpkin works really well. Todd got ahold of one of the kids "jack be little " pumpkins and chewed up about 1/4 of it before I found it. 
He was stopped up for the next 24 hrs..lol 
I told him that it served him right for chewing on something that he shouldn't have. ound:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, Gracie's second stool test came back all clear. 
The vet said if she is still sick on Monday we may want to do a round of antibiotics in case it is bacterial intestine infection...but he wants me to give it the weekend.


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

What I have done with diarrhea in the past is cooked hamburger meat, drain it and mix in cottage cheese for a few days. Cleared up immediately. Then slowly started adding the kibble back.
I think pumpkin is used for constipation, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pumpkin is actually used for BOTH constipation and diarrhea. It's a misconception to think it only works on constipation.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, my vet said it would be okay to try the pumpkin...
:Cry: I just want little tootsie roll poops!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, don't worry. Just try the pumpkin and see what happens. I'm sure Gracie will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Lina said:


> Pumpkin is actually used for BOTH constipation and diarrhea. It's a misconception to think it only works on constipation.


Thanks! I just wasn't sure and I would HATE to recommend something and it not be correct. Thanks again


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No problem. I definitely get why people think it only works one way, though, as it's hard to imagine something working both ways.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Lina...I just gave her a small amount of food and 1/2 teaspoon of pumpkin...will see how she does. I know she is hungry...poor thing.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Last night I started her regular kibble with 1/2 teaspoon of pumpkin...
I only gave her a tiny bit of food food with the pumpkin, less then 1/4 cup. 
This morning, she had firm poops! 
YAY I'm doing the happy dance!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, darn...everything has been good with Gracie's stools for 3 days until today...and I'm still adding the pumpkin...today it was runny again. She hasn't eaten anything that I know of except her kibble and pumpkin. 
Any thoughts on what it could be? It was runny and kind of looked mucousy...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, if you give her too much pumpkin, it can cause loose stool (pumpkin goes both ways) so I stop giving the pumpkin as soon as Kubrick's stools have gotten better (by the second firm stool, I stop). I'm not sure if it would make such a big difference to cause runny stools, though I suppose it's possible. To tell you the truth, I would look into the food. It's possible that she's allergic to something in it and/or something in it doesn't agree with her.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have taste of the wild wetlands here...I just bought it for my german shepherds to start using...should I try adding a small amount of that in with her wellness puppy?


----------

